# Couple of quick questions with pictures



## Curtis (Jun 25, 2005)

First question..I would say a small hive beetle, due to the coloration of both ends(no size comparison). 
Second question....I don't know.
Curtis


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

The shb appears to have spines where the wax moth larva does not.

http://www.ento.vt.edu/~fell/apiculture/hivebeetle/

I cannot tell from your picture if there are spines.

No thoughts on the second question.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

The "worm" looks like wax moth larva to me.

I often find very small "pellets" (broken pencil lead) that I am told is wax worm poop. Is your bee pupa covered in this "poop"?


----------

